# transmission crossmember question



## SammyLJ (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 67 GTO and I got it half restored. It came with a new transmission crossmember but i have no idea how it goes in. The crossmember has no holes and I cannot see anything on the frame rails that this can go into. Am I missing something? Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

you need to get a set of crossmember rubber insulators and brackets that mount on the ends and are attached to frame with bolts. if you look on the frame on both sides you will see the existing bolt holes with same pattern as brackets. if i can make a suggestion get the parts from ames performance and also get a chassis shop manual. its well worth it. rickm.


----------

